# automatic rain maker/humidity



## ryanknight (Jan 2, 2010)

Im wrecking my head thinking of ways to make an automatic mister/spray bar in my enclosure, im thinking a pump on a timer. Its a big room sized enclosure so most systems available are for small vivs but just seen this on youtube, does anybody know anything about these?
Terrarium Rainsystem - YouTube


----------



## Chino (May 6, 2011)

ryanknight said:


> Im wrecking my head thinking of ways to make an automatic mister/spray bar in my enclosure, im thinking a pump on a timer. Its a big room sized enclosure so most systems available are for small vivs but just seen this on youtube, does anybody know anything about these?
> Terrarium Rainsystem - YouTube


Im thinking of doing the same thing for my cham and maybe my cresties, was thinking of getting a normal fish tank pump/filter and putting it in a bucket/box of water and having the pump on a timer with a tube coming off of the pump/filter where it would blow the water normally back into the tank and route it into the tank somehow with a sort of hose attachment to make it into a spray than a stream of water. i might give it a go soon (maybe after christmas) if i get something working ill post a tutorial or something about it


----------



## Janine00 (Sep 20, 2008)

If you use a good nozzle and tubing system like Mist King, then you should be able to use any reasonable form of pump and sump system that you want to set up. Needs to be powerful enough to send it through tube lengths/heights you want to set up, but not so powerful it blows nozzles off tubes. It is also better to get a digital timer that will allow you to time in 15 second bursts or less unless you want a thoroughly damp viv. Again, mist king sell these, but you may also be able to source one cheaper in this country.

European website for Mist King Vivariumland= 

Best of luck and let us know how you get on... :2thumb: J


----------



## lizeff (Jun 28, 2012)

i purchased this: 
Reptile Vivarium Rain Forest Rainmaker Automatic Mist System
and my god!!! is it gooood !!! :gasp::2thumb:


----------



## Toggsy (Jul 7, 2012)

Why don't you make your own ?
Here's an idea of what you could use
Windscreen washer pump from a car, washer jets,some plastic piping container to hold water.
Cars run on 12v battery supply So no major wiring bet you could make it all for 20 quid.


----------



## Graham (Jan 27, 2007)

Windscreen washer pumps are not very powerful, they can't pump water very high, and don't operate at a high enough pressure to create anything finer than coarse droplets. And looking at the size of the enclosure you'd need quite a few washer pumps to do the job, irrigating a whole room is rather different to a couple of washer jets on a car windscreen!

If rain is what you want then that might be suitable for smaller setup, although a decent submersible aquarium/vivarium pump would probably be better, and as they usually run on 230V they don't need a transformer. If you want mist though as most people do then you'll need a much higher pressure than a washer pump can provide.


----------



## Toggsy (Jul 7, 2012)

Graham said:


> Windscreen washer pumps are not very powerful, they can't pump water very high, and don't operate at a high enough pressure to create anything finer than coarse droplets. And looking at the size of the enclosure you'd need quite a few washer pumps to do the job, irrigating a whole room is rather different to a couple of washer jets on a car windscreen!
> 
> If rain is what you want then that might be suitable for smaller setup, although a decent submersible aquarium/vivarium pump would probably be better, and as they usually run on 230V they don't need a transformer. If you want mist though as most people do then you'll need a much higher pressure than a washer pump can provide.


Sorry I didn't read the post properly thought it was for smaller viv but there's no reason why I wouldn't or shouldn't work for smaller scale projects.
Would be interesting to find out how far you could push it so to speak with how many jets you could run off of one pump.
Going on from your idea of submersible pump maybe a pond pump hooked up to some jets I know my fathers pump in his koi ponds turns a lot water over
Am I right in thinking by decreasing the size of hose diameter with a step down joiner it would increase the water pressure to the jets using the same sort of principle a jet washer uses it's worth experimenting with.
Ive found some of my best ideas and DIY projects comes from experimenting.

Just another thought perhaps a wanted add on free cycle asking for a pond pump, that way you could experiment without spending any money if it don't work it hasn't cost you anything.


----------



## PhillyDee (May 17, 2010)

I use pond pumps for cooling the laser tubes on my laser cutters, and they do indeed I crease pressure with restrictors and smaller pipes. You can get adjustable ones as well!


----------



## Dream pythons (Mar 22, 2012)

I like the look of this

Reptile Vivarium Rain Forest Rainmaker Automatic Mist System

Does it really make mist, suitable for spraying into a room without getting the floor all wet, or does it spray fine rain that will then fall. I want to humidify a room, not a Viv.

Saw this looks good but expensive. 

Draabe Nano Evolution In-Room Humidifier


----------



## Graham (Jan 27, 2007)

> Am I right in thinking by decreasing the size of hose diameter with a step down joiner it would increase the water pressure


There's a limit to how much pressure they can produce though, you can only raise it so much by using smaller diameter hose, if you look at commercial misters they use either diaphragm or piston pumps which are capable of producing much higher pressures than pond or fishtank pumps, which are normally low pressure centrifugal types.


----------



## Dream pythons (Mar 22, 2012)

I found a video of the Mistking, looks a bit drippy for what I want

ZipDrip MistKing Misting System - Value nozzle at work - YouTube


----------



## Graham (Jan 27, 2007)

I'm pretty sure they do a "drip-free" nozzle, but a drip or two is almost unavoidable however good the nozzle I'd have thought?


----------



## Dream pythons (Mar 22, 2012)

I may go for an ultra sonic, my friend uses one and its is the biz. (don't really want the white dust, and can't be bothered to use distilled water) If not I may put some nice pot plants in the room, and keep them well watered. :loll:
Cheaper, and look nice.


----------

